# Sure winter can be cold, but ..



## Lakeland living (Feb 8, 2020)

Winter can also be incredible in  cold *Beauty*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Winter can also be incredible in  cold *Beauty*


Beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2020)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm just wondering when the cold weather is going to hit?  It's almost mid-February and here on the coast we've had neither any worthwhile snow storm and/or really cold weather. In these parts, (south coastal Mass.), Dec - Jan are usually our coldest months .  February brings the snow.  Not too late for a good blizzard but so far it's been a mild winter.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 10, 2020)

Austin has no true seasons, anymore. It's either hot/cold day, and then summer hell.


----------

